# DiamaGroove diamond bit for Dremel?



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

Has anyone used the Diamagroove diamond bit head for grinding nails? It supposedly generates no heat and does not get tangled in fur, which sounds great for a Golden who has been fidgety ever since the traditional sandpaper head got caught in her fur. I also want nails smooth and short for agility. Which sanding drum (standard vs medium vs fine) and which model (Pinnacle vs Boxer) would you recommend? Very pricey I know, but apparently lasts for years.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never used one. 

I just have a regular round bit with sandpaper. Maybe medium grit, not sure. I use it after the fur has been trimmed and haven't had a problem with fur getting caught or heat. 

Well, I did once a long time ago when I first used a Dremel and I hadn't trimmed the fur yet. For me the Dremel is the last step when I do the feet so the fur is short. 

Disclaimer - I'm just a hobbyist, not a groomer.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I purchased the diamond bit but I haven’t purchased the dremmel yet. That’s my goal today. My 18 month old only will let you dremmel here but I haven’t tried it myself. She allows others to do it. But with new puppy...need to get her started.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm too cheap  I use the same round bit with course sandpaper. One of my girls has a very excessive coat and especially the dew claw, have to be careful not to catch hair. I think it's more about the rotation of the drill than the diamond bit. But I too do this after trimming fur. Only takes a few seconds to shorten the nail and then smooth the edges. We do this weekly.


----------

